# [ATI] fglrx y xbmc

## alejandrosaez

Muy buenas,

Hace unas semanas adquirí un equipo con un AMD e350, un Zotac zbox nano ad10 http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Zotac-ZBOX-Nano-AD10-Plus-U-Mini-PC/

Tenía pensado usarlo de MediaCenter pero ha sido un calvario.

He tenido multitud de problemas con la salida del audio por HDMI y la tarjeta grafica. Y ahora, creo que este es el ultimo.

XBMC reproduce correctamente audio, ahora bien, en cuanto intenta reproducir un video, sea cual sea el formato, las X fallan y se cierran. Otra cosa que pasa es que cuando apago ocurre un kernel panic.

El log de XBMC no da mucha informacion (o yo no se la veo): 

```
############## XBMC CRASH LOG ###############

################ SYSTEM INFO ################

 Date: Sun Dec 18 21:06:32 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2011

 XBMC Options: 

 Arch: i686

 Kernel: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo #4 SMP Sat Dec 17 17:56:02 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

 Release: lsb_release not available

############## END SYSTEM INFO ##############

############### STACK TRACE #################

############# END STACK TRACE ###############

################# LOG FILE ##################

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574604800  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: Starting XBMC, Platform: Linux (Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3, 3.0.6-gentoo i686). Built on Dec 17 2011 (Git:Unknown)

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: special://xbmc/ is mapped to: /usr/share/xbmc

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: special://xbmcbin/ is mapped to: /usr/lib/xbmc

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/ is mapped to: /home/alex/.xbmc/userdata

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: special://home/ is mapped to: /home/alex/.xbmc

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: special://temp/ is mapped to: /home/alex/.xbmc/temp

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: The executable running is: /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: Log File is located: /home/alex/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574350848  NOTICE: -----------------------------------------------------------------------

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1574424576  NOTICE: Setup SDL

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573916672  NOTICE: load settings...

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573916672  NOTICE: special://profile/ is mapped to: special://masterprofile/

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573916672  NOTICE: loading special://masterprofile/guisettings.xml

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Getting hardware information now...

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Checking resolution 12

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://xbmc/system/playercorefactory.xml.

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Loaded playercorefactory configuration

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Loading player core factory settings from special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml.

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: special://masterprofile/playercorefactory.xml does not exist. Skipping.

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: No advancedsettings.xml to load (special://masterprofile/advancedsettings.xml)

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Default DVD Player: dvdplayer

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Default Video Player: dvdplayer

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Default Audio Player: paplayer

21:06:19 T:3038680864 M:1573662720  NOTICE: Loading media sources from special://masterprofile/sources.xml

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1545162752  NOTICE: Using visual 0x51

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968  NOTICE: GL_VENDOR = ATI Technologies Inc.

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968  NOTICE: GL_RENDERER = AMD Radeon HD 6300 series Graphics

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968  NOTICE: GL_VERSION = 4.1.11005 Compatibility Profile Context

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968  NOTICE: GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION = 4.10

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968  NOTICE: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_AMDX_debug_output GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_AMD_debug_output GL_AMD_depth_clamp_separate GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect GL_AMD_name_gen_delete GL_AMD_performance_monitor GL_AMD_pinned_memory GL_AMD_sample_positions GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export GL_AMD_shader_trace GL_AMD_texture_cube_map_array GL_AMD_texture_texture4 GL_AMD_transform_feedback3_lines_triangles GL_AMD_vertex_shader_tessellator GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_snorm GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_meminfo GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_copy_buffer GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_direct_state_access GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_bptc GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_explicit_multisample GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_swap_control

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968   ERROR: GLX: Same window as before, refreshing context

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542995968 WARNING: CreateFile, successfuly opened </usr/share/xbmc/media/splash.png> instead of </usr/share/xbmc/media/Splash.png>

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542742016  NOTICE: start dvd mediatype detection

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542742016  NOTICE: initializing playlistplayer

21:06:20 T:3038680864 M:1542742016  NOTICE: DONE initializing playlistplayer

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536991232   ERROR: Unable to open audio mixer

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536991232  NOTICE: initialize done

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536991232  NOTICE: Running the application...

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536991232  NOTICE: ES: Starting event server

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536991232  NOTICE: DS: Starting dbus server

21:06:21 T:2971605872 M:1536991232  NOTICE: ES: Starting UDP Event server on 127.0.0.1:9777

21:06:21 T:2971605872 M:1536864256  NOTICE: UDP: Listening on port 9777

21:06:21 T:3038680864 M:1536737280   ERROR:  DS: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Empty address ''

21:06:22 T:2952788848 M:1534885888   ERROR: WEATHER: Unable to get data: Invalid License Key.

21:06:32 T:3038680864 M:1524019200  NOTICE: DVDPlayer: Opening: /home/alex/1x01.avi

21:06:32 T:3038680864 M:1524019200 WARNING: CDVDMessageQueue(player)::Put MSGQ_NOT_INITIALIZED

21:06:32 T:2917247856 M:1524019200  NOTICE: Creating InputStream

21:06:32 T:2917247856 M:1524019200  NOTICE: Creating Demuxer

21:06:32 T:2917247856 M:1519194112  NOTICE: Opening video stream: 0 source: 256

21:06:32 T:2917247856 M:1519194112  NOTICE: Creating video codec with codec id: 13

21:06:32 T:2917247856 M:1519194112  NOTICE: CDVDVideoCodecFFmpeg::Open() Using codec: MPEG-4 part 2

############### END LOG FILE ################

############ END XBMC CRASH LOG #############
```

Aquí esta mi Xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:0:1:0"

   Option  "TexturedVideo" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Actualmente estoy usando fglrx porque las radeon no me daban sonido.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? Es la primera ATI que cae en mis manos...[/code]

P.D: Por si a alguien le sirve, tuve un problema con la TV que creaba un marco negro reduciendo la imagen. Lo he solucionado con esto:

```
aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> XBMC reproduce correctamente audio, ahora bien, en cuanto intenta reproducir un video, sea cual sea el formota, las X fallan y se cierran. Otra cosa que pasa es que cuando apago ocurre un kernel panic

 

tengo el mismo problema, con cualquier reproductor que use.... no se desde que version del driver, pero con la 11.12 y 11.11 falla, no recuerdo con cual fue el ultimo que anduvo bien, pero pense que el problema era kde y no el driver....

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   XBMC reproduce correctamente audio, ahora bien, en cuanto intenta reproducir un video, sea cual sea el formota, las X fallan y se cierran. Otra cosa que pasa es que cuando apago ocurre un kernel panic 
> 
> tengo el mismo problema, con cualquier reproductor que use.... no se desde que version del driver, pero con la 11.12 y 11.11 falla, no recuerdo con cual fue el ultimo que anduvo bien, pero pense que el problema era kde y no el driver....

 

No creo que sea cosa de KDE, porque no tengo KDE y cuando usé el driver Radeon no daba ese error, pero tuve que dejar de usarlo porque lei que no soportaba audio en mi tarjeta  :Sad: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

El driver fglrx siempre ha dado problemas, pero todo el mundo quiere usarlo, yo tengo una ati con driver radeon y va muy bien, que dice el Xorg.0.log ahí encontrarás que le esta pasando al gráfico. Si te sale un kernel panic quizás tu núcleo no está correctamente compilado o bien tienes una opción perdida, al menos eso sugiere por ahora.

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> El driver fglrx siempre ha dado problemas, pero todo el mundo quiere usarlo, yo tengo una ati con driver radeon y va muy bien, que dice el Xorg.0.log ahí encontrarás que le esta pasando al gráfico. Si te sale un kernel panic quizás tu núcleo no está correctamente compilado o bien tienes una opción perdida, al menos eso sugiere por ahora.

 

Yo preferia usar radeon, pero por lo que parece (lo lei en un hilo de este foro) y por lo que conseguí, no soporta audio en mi tarjeta.

Revisaré el kernel.

Pongo un enlace a pastebin con mi Xorg.0.log que es un poco grande  :Smile: 

http://pastebin.com/D8TWiPrW

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

>  * This release of ati-drivers has a crashing bug when using Xv video.
> 
>  * To avoid this problem, configure your video playback software for
> 
>  * OpenGL output. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193

 

ahi esta el problema mio al menos... capas que solucionas el tuyo tambien...

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    * This release of ati-drivers has a crashing bug when using Xv video.
> 
>  * To avoid this problem, configure your video playback software for
> 
>  * OpenGL output. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193 
> ...

 

No lo entiendo muy bien, se supone que eso se configura con eselec opengl ¿no?

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Ya lo tenía así :S

Ahora mismo estoy compilando un kernel desde cero con soporte para radeon, a ver si consigo que funcione el sonido, porque me da a mi que esto de fglrx es caso perdido...

----------

## pelelademadera

no, en el driver de salida, no se como esta en XBMC... ahi lo voy a emerger a ver que onda... a mi me tenia cansado realmente, abrias algo sin darte cuenta, y pum, chau las X...

----------

